# Does Netflix provide "Fetish Programming"?



## fbj

Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?



Really?

No Really?

No I mean REALLY?

I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...


----------



## fbj

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> No Really?
> 
> No I mean REALLY?
> 
> I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...
Click to expand...



What is the purpose of Netflix?   I mean youtube seems to offer so much more

Sports, Fetishes, Comedy, Music Videos, Etc


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> No Really?
> 
> No I mean REALLY?
> 
> I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of Netflix?   I mean youtube seems to offer so much more
> 
> Sports, Fetishes, Comedy, Music Videos, Etc
Click to expand...


Well for their original programming...

Also Netflix was a mail order company that one time mailed you the CD's to your house but I do not know if they still do that or are just download now.


----------



## fbj

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> No Really?
> 
> No I mean REALLY?
> 
> I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of Netflix?   I mean youtube seems to offer so much more
> 
> Sports, Fetishes, Comedy, Music Videos, Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for their original programming...
> 
> Also Netflix was a mail order company that one time mailed you the CD's to your house but I do not know if they still do that or are just download now.
Click to expand...


Netflix sounds like overrated shit


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> No Really?
> 
> No I mean REALLY?
> 
> I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of Netflix?   I mean youtube seems to offer so much more
> 
> Sports, Fetishes, Comedy, Music Videos, Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for their original programming...
> 
> Also Netflix was a mail order company that one time mailed you the CD's to your house but I do not know if they still do that or are just download now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Netflix sounds like overrated shit
Click to expand...


Then do not use it...

I had it once but no longer have it.

It is better than having dish or direct but if you have internet you can get everything for free or almost.


----------



## fbj

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> No Really?
> 
> No I mean REALLY?
> 
> I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of Netflix?   I mean youtube seems to offer so much more
> 
> Sports, Fetishes, Comedy, Music Videos, Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for their original programming...
> 
> Also Netflix was a mail order company that one time mailed you the CD's to your house but I do not know if they still do that or are just download now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Netflix sounds like overrated shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then do not use it...
> 
> I had it once but no longer have it.
> 
> It is better than having dish or direct but if you have internet you can get everything for free or almost.
Click to expand...


why did you get rid of it?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> No Really?
> 
> No I mean REALLY?
> 
> I swear every time I read one of your threads it make me support abortion even more and sterilization...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of Netflix?   I mean youtube seems to offer so much more
> 
> Sports, Fetishes, Comedy, Music Videos, Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well for their original programming...
> 
> Also Netflix was a mail order company that one time mailed you the CD's to your house but I do not know if they still do that or are just download now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Netflix sounds like overrated shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then do not use it...
> 
> I had it once but no longer have it.
> 
> It is better than having dish or direct but if you have internet you can get everything for free or almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why did you get rid of it?
Click to expand...


Didn't need it.

Also I was living in a region here in Texas all you could get is dial-up internet access or dish internet and Netflix can be used on a Dish but it would cost me too much to download, so got rid of it then and never got it back when I moved closer to Houston...


----------



## MisterBeale

The only really fetish programming I've seen on Netflix is Jewish cultural programming.  There seems to be an inordinate amount of Jew related entertainment.  

But that just might be all TV and movies in general.


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?



What kind of fetishes? 

English muffins?

White waitresses "showing all their teeth"?


Yanno there's one particular fetish you can get very very easily on Netflix, YouTube, any kind of TV, cable satellite or right off the air, and any movie theater anywhere.

It's called "guns".


----------



## fbj

Pogo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fetishes?
> 
> English muffins?
> 
> White waitresses "showing all their teeth"?
> 
> 
> Yanno there's one particular fetish you can get very very easily on Netflix, YouTube, any kind of TV, cable satellite or right off the air, and any movie theater anywhere.
> 
> It's called "guns".
Click to expand...



The trampling fetish............women walking on men


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if not I can just stay on youtube because and pay no extra money.    So what Adult programming does Netflix offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fetishes?
> 
> English muffins?
> 
> White waitresses "showing all their teeth"?
> 
> 
> Yanno there's one particular fetish you can get very very easily on Netflix, YouTube, any kind of TV, cable satellite or right off the air, and any movie theater anywhere.
> 
> It's called "guns".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The trampling fetish............women walking on men
Click to expand...



Ah -- perhaps you want Ashiatsu.


----------



## Bonzi

the gun may be a little much.....


----------



## Bonzi

this can NOT feel good under any circumstance!


----------



## saveliberty

This thread redeemable for $0.000001.


----------



## Bonzi

I guess he liked my pictures....


----------



## fbj

Bonzi said:


> the gun may be a little much.....



That looks hot, I would love two female coworkers to do that to me at work


----------



## fbj

Bonzi said:


> this can NOT feel good under any circumstance!




Bare feet no sneaks


----------



## saveliberty

Put tits on a pencil and you wouldn't get anything done at work.


----------



## fbj

saveliberty said:


> Put tits on a pencil and you wouldn't get anything done at work.



Can I tickle your ear with my dick?


----------



## saveliberty

fbj said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put tits on a pencil and you wouldn't get anything done at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I tickle your ear with my dick?
Click to expand...


Not while I'm living fagboy.


----------

